# Grant BBQ Fest



## rickandtaz (Sep 24, 2008)

This Saturday is the Grant BBQ Fest on the east coast of Florida. I've been to this several times, always a fun day and tons of good BBQ. I like walking around and sampling the ribs from as many of the teams that I can. I know this is a long drive for most of you but, if you're close enough, this is an event you'll enjoy.


http://www.grantbbqfest.com/


----------

